# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Strakke buik,8 goede tips - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Acht tips voor een strakke buik!!
> 
> 100% natuurlijk en effectief op voorwaarde dat je er dagelijks werk van maakt en de adviezen voor een gezonde levenswijze worden opgevolgd! Ziehier enkele adviezen om een platte buik te krijgen of te behouden. Het zijn geen wondermiddeltjes, maar wel bruikbare oefeningen voor een goede levensstijl.


14/10/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(Bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

